# My new torch :)



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2015)

Inspired by what Harold and others advised on the forum (rose but, propane/O2) I formulated my wishes this christmas, ...though it was a little hard to find, if you don't know the german words. Got a new 10l O2 flask and this oxygen/propane torch.

I just tried it outside and I can tell 2 ounces of dirty silver melt just like butter within a minute!


----------



## kurtak (Dec 28, 2015)

Now that's a Merry Christmas for sure 8) 8) 8) 

Kurt


----------



## butcher (Dec 28, 2015)

Now your cooking with gas.
Some of us still cook with wood stoves.
:lol: 
Can it be converted to other gases?
Do you have flash back arrestors (check valves) on the hose lines?


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2015)

Well once I had got some other acetylene rigs from my dad, but actetylene is too expensive, too hot and too loud :lol: I wanted to convert them, but could not get any service. Obviously the manufacturer only delivers to the industry, not even to a bigger tool shop near me.

This rig is only for propane. And it is so gentle and silent  kinda like it!

I have a flashback arrestor only in front of the oxygen flask. I guess that's ok, since propane isn't that tricky compared to acethylene.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2015)

Bjorn, if you have only one flashback arrestor then surely it should be on the potentially explosive gas and not the oxygen?

edit for typo


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2015)

Jon, I have no clue. But this valve is made for the oxygen side. If anything would happen, I would close the O2 flask and fully open for propane and then close it.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2015)

Get yourself a pair mate.

I use Oxy-Acetylene these days because I also use the torch for other things apart from melting. They don't cost a fortune, and logically Oxygen doesn't go bang on its own but your fuel gas does.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HI-LO-FLASHBACK-ARRESTORS-OXYGEN-and-FUEL-GAS-ACETYLENE-PROPANE-SET-AVAILABLE-/321545145267?var=&hash=item4add958bb3:m:ma6tiPPqSGqB9fSNRjRo48Q


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes, I will order one for propane, too. No need for experiencing an exloding hose, when I think about this school experiment with only 50ml propane/air in a syringe :mrgreen:

Btw @all newbs: the melting dish you see on the picture is an example for what not to use anymore, especially not for values, - it is starting to break as you can see and it will break very soon.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 29, 2015)

It's correct in having it on the Oxygen side. 100% Oxygen is very dangerous!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 29, 2015)

Darkness Falls said:


> It's correct in having it on the Oxygen side. 100% Oxygen is very dangerous!



Yes if both are present- but are you saying that if one is present that the oxygen presents more of a danger than the Propane?


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 29, 2015)

Probably a good idea to consider both as very dangerous. Yet there was a story in our local news about a month ago of a gentleman on prescription O2 who blew up part of his house trying to light a cigarette.

Died from his injuries about three days later.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 29, 2015)

All of them, oxygen, propane and acetylene have their own special dangers. Though acetylen is the one that would be the first I would secure with a flashback arrestor, since it can decompose exotherm inside its bottle, heating up and probably explode if not cooled from the outside or thrown into a garden pond or swimming pool, - which would be my first choice in this case.

Surely, exploding propane hoses arent nice either, I guess. The oxygen is at 4 bar, the propane at 1bar right now, so it is nearly impossible to get propane into the O2 hose. One thing to consider: a burning O2 hose burns violently with white flame - then it is a good idea to shut the O2 bottle quickly 

One thing I am really aware of is, that the O2 bottle can't keel over. This is told to have happened in a shipyard nearby, a large O2 bottle fell off a truck, the valve broke and the bottle shot like a rocket into the air and was lastly found on the other side of the minor fjord.

In another similar case it shot a hole into a brick wall. Well oral traditions, but believable.

On the other side in the 70-80's I've never watched anyone using flashback arrestors at all. You just knew what to do and what not to do.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 29, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> In another similar case it shot a hole into a brick wall. Well oral traditions, but believable.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejEJGNLTo84[/youtube]

'nuff said!

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 29, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> In another similar case it shot a hole into a brick wall. Well oral traditions, but believable.


I've personally seen the result at a scuba shop I used to frequent in Florida. They were moving large bottles from a cascade system and didn't secure one. It knocked a hole in a concrete block wall. Any compressed gas is hazardous, much like everything we do.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 29, 2015)

Interesting. So my wall story seems to be true. But doesn't look like it would fly through the air. The true core might be, that it skated over the street and fell down INTO the fjord :lol:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 29, 2015)

Very possible. In the case I saw, it was a ~200 ft3 cylinder. It fell over and broke off the stem of the valve which is a weak point. It traveled about 20 feet before it hit the exterior wall of the shop. It broke a hole through, but got stuck in the wall. That's how I saw it when I happened to stop by the shop that evening. It had just happened, and the two guys were still shaking their heads and trying to figure out whose fault it was.  

Dave


----------

